# How tall are you?



## Aluminum Frost

.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Eh... Average height, maybe shortish but average-short squad height. About 5'5.


----------



## bearlybreathing

5'5"


----------



## I am justice!

5


----------



## Sybow

170cm, to fuck up the measurements used in this thread. hehe


----------



## Dissentient

Between 5'0" and 5'1"


----------



## Judson Joist

Sybow said:


> 170cm


Add .18 to 170cm and that's me (5'7"). But why use cm? Why not list it as 1.7m?

5'7" = 1.7018m. Let's round that up to 1.702m.


----------



## Sybow

Judson Joist said:


> Add .18 to 170cm and that's me (5'7"). But why use cm? Why not list it as 1.7m?
> 
> 5'7" = 1.7018m. Let's round that up to 1.702m.


I'm used to using centimeters when it comes to personal lengths.


----------



## Aqualung

6'1"


----------



## Cal

Last time I went to the doctors they said 5'7, though I do not know now(I have not been to the doctors for a while now), not to forget that their measurements are not always accurate, so I will say around 5'6-5'8.


----------



## I am justice!

wow I am the shortest

(why I am not surprised)


----------



## CultOfPersonality

well, when I went to do my Tzav Rishon ( or First order ) which people here do before they are recruited to army ( I will enlist in November  ) they checked my height and it was 1.62, It was one year ago, I guess that now im about 1.64-1.65, but not sure.


----------



## jcal

6' 1" / 185.4cm


----------



## Angelic.sweet

around 5'1


----------



## Hexigoon

Just a little over 5'11''


----------



## incision

5'2.5"+ aka 159 cms aka short.


----------



## Jaune

I an the real Mad Hatter said:


> wow I am the shortest
> 
> (why I am not surprised)


Not anymore, I'm 4'11" (150 cm).


----------



## I am justice!

Jaune Valjaune said:


> Not anymore, I'm 4'11" (150 cm).


I am feeling tall now......
I have never felt this way before


----------



## heavydirtysoul

165 cm a.k.a. #theperksofbeingshort :kirby:


----------



## hardsky

Every guy here is kind of tall hahahaha

I'm 164cm (5'4 or 5'5 I think).


----------



## I am justice!

@Aluminum Frost
now the real question,how tall are you?????:thinking::thinking:


----------



## Aluminum Frost

I an the real Mad Hatter said:


> @Aluminum Frost
> now the real question,how tall are you?????:thinking::thinking:


5'6, I'm a manlet lol


----------



## I am justice!

Aluminum Frost said:


> 5'6, I'm a manlet lol


you are not that short,I am shorter,if you want you just can to to stand next to me and you will feel taller


----------



## The Dude

I am about 1879.6 millimeters.


----------



## Maybe

Im either 5 foot 10.5in or 11.5in

Can never remember which.


----------



## Reila

1,68cm. I wish I was shorter.


----------



## Sky_Nova_20

About 6'2" - 6'3".


----------



## crazitaco

About 5'2.5
They rounded up to 5'3 on my license tho it made feel so tall :tongue:


----------



## soop

Too short for basketball too tall for powerlifting.


----------



## Liove

6'2


----------



## Pasta

I am beyond height.


----------



## Crystal Winter Dream

5'1


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

50 feet tall...Attack of the 50 foot tall woman, the secret fear of Incels and MGTOW everywhere...


----------



## TeamPB

184 cm (sorry, I don't know shit about your fucked up unit of measurement)

Not a big guy...not a strong guy...but it doesn't matter.


----------



## poco a poco

5'2, pretty short
~158 cm


----------



## Moo Rice

162 cm


----------



## ECM

A 5'5 (166cm to be exact) male.


----------



## General Lee Awesome

6’5


----------



## danthemanklein

5’11


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

About 166cm? I think i was 5'2'' or 5'3'' last time i measured, which was a longgggg time ago.

I want my boyfriend to grow another inch so he's 69 inches, just for the meme XD At least he's taller. I like it when guys are taller than me for some reason.


----------



## soop

Hottest_Commie_Ever said:


> About 166cm? I think i was 5'2'' or 5'3'' last time i measured, which was a longgggg time ago.
> 
> I want my boyfriend to grow another inch so he's 69 inches, just for the meme XD At least he's taller. I like it when guys are taller than me for some reason.


166 is a little over 5'5.


----------



## Cal

Cal said:


> Last time I went to the doctors they said 5'7, though I do not know now(I have not been to the doctors for a while now), not to forget that their measurements are not always accurate, so I will say around 5'6-5'8.


Finally got measured this year! I am still 5'7/173cm, which is good since I really do not want to keep on growing. That also means that all those years when my parents had said I had grown, they were wrong! I also found out I am 114 lbs/51.7kg, though technically speaking I weigh may weigh slightly less, since your actual weight is usually what you weigh in the morning before you eat/drink and after you use the washroom, naked. I also had to take a blood test afterwards...


----------



## Etiennette

5’ 5” :happy:


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

soop said:


> 166 is a little over 5'5.


I'm really not sure. I am terrible with the American system and i don't quite remember how many cm i was the last time i measured


----------



## Mister Bimbo

6'1


----------



## dizzycactus

I think 188cm the last time I tried the laser measuring thing in the gym. Guess that's about 6'2.


----------



## 66767

5'4"  Anyone wanna donate an inch or two to me? :tongue: Homegirl could use a couple lol


----------



## pwowq

During my latest visit to the police station I learned I'm 190 cm. Latest occasion I got an official measurement.


----------



## Kynx

5'6"


----------



## Fohra

The Dude said:


> I am about 1879.6 millimeters.


6'2? Math is not my forte.


----------



## B3LIAL

6ft exactly. Comfortable with that.


----------



## ENTJudgement

1680mm


----------



## Glassland

5'11 3/4 or 180cm


----------



## Chompy

5"3 or 160cm on a good day.


----------



## marblecloud95

ENTJudgement said:


> 1680mm


5 ft 6? Thats a good height for a chick

I'm 4'11 or 150 cm for you euros btw


----------



## Wild

5'8-9 or so


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici

5’7 or around 170 cm.


----------



## Rong Wong

6'5" or 196cm


----------



## Crowbo

5'7 I think


----------



## great_pudgy_owl

21 cm, when I stretch my neck out anyway.


----------



## leictreon

I'm now 180 cm (aka 6 feet for those who still use *worst system*)


----------



## Shilo

5'5.5" like Arvelm above. I think that's 166.5 cm if I looked at the conversion chart correctly. I'm okay with my height. It's slightly above average for my country and ethnicity.


----------



## Electra

1.72 cm or about 5¨6 I guess


----------



## ReasonforTreason

5'7.5" (171 cm), about the same height as Bruce Lee.


----------



## I am justice!

I know everyone know I am 5'0 buy my estj or esfj,(he is not into mbti) is 6'0
soo it is kinda cute


----------



## Judson Joist

Mister Bimbo said:


> Why do you girls want to be tall?


Probably because it's associated with athleticism. Or rather, it _was_ until Muggsy Bogues.



ReasonforTreason said:


> 5'7.5" (171 cm), about the same height as Bruce Lee.


Bruce Lee in his prime was 5'6", 135 pounds.


----------



## Crowbo

Judson Joist said:


> Probably because it's associated with athleticism. Or rather, it _was_ until Muggsy Bogues.
> 
> 
> Bruce Lee in his prime was 5'6", 135 pounds.


Honestly I think height is overrated. Plenty of great peeps have been on the short side


----------



## Crowbo

Electra said:


> 1.72 cm or about 5¨6 I guess


Only an inch below me XD 5'7

I'm not a tall boi


----------



## idoh

i am average...short in the midwest. 5'10


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

leictreon said:


> *I'm now 180 cm (aka 6 feet* for those who still use *worst system*)


To be pedantic, that's actually 5'11" in _worst_ system.


----------



## 74893H

6"1, but I might be 6"2 is my posture was better.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

And still 5'8"/173 cm


----------



## Electra

Crowbo said:


> Only an inch below me XD 5'7
> 
> I'm not a tall boi


What a cool hight to have, allmost like mine :smug:


----------



## leictreon

Alivingobituary42 said:


> To be pedantic, that's actually 5'11" in _worst_ system.


That's why it's worst system, it's not even consistent...


----------



## Shadowhuntress

I'm tall for my gender. I'm right around 5'11'' even, maybe just under, or in the neighborhood of 180 or 181 cm.


----------



## jjcu

5-8.


----------



## Shade

I'm 187 cm, so somewhere between 6'1 and 6'2.


----------



## Ave Maria

5'6''/168 cm. Americans don't generally think of me as tall, but they do in Mexico.


----------



## Cosmic Chaos

6 foot 1 or 2 depending on how I stand for the measuring lol.


----------



## Suntide

5' 5.5"


----------



## Judson Joist

Crowbo said:


> 5'7 so I'm the same height as Napoleon


Technically an inch taller. 5'7" is the same height as Tom Cruise (and me).


----------



## DudeGuy

SirCanSir said:


> NVM me I just wanted to show my dissatisfaction on the US sticking to their foot fetish even after the globalization when we clearly know metric is more widely used, especially for science.


Both are useful and have benefits. Imperial for baking a cake, metric for going to space. Air temperature is better represented as fahrenheit, as 100°F is boiling to humans, and 100°C is boiling to water. Using a ruler and an eye, it's easier to use inches than centimeters and millimeters, as the divisions are halved and not a bunch of little ones of the same length that I have to count.


----------



## SirCanSir

DudeGuy said:


> Both are useful and have benefits. Imperial for baking a cake, metric for going to space. Air temperature is better represented as fahrenheit, as 100°F is boiling to humans, and 100°C is boiling to water. Using a ruler and an eye, it's easier to use inches than centimeters and millimeters, as the divisions are halved and not a bunch of little ones of the same length that I have to count.


I see, nice to have an image of how someone who is raised into both systems uses them for different applications. I still think thats subjective though. To me that i can only convert a few of the variables to imperial, it seems Im doing fine with cms and celsium or i find them preferable. Feet/inches especially kind of feels off. I prefer adding to hundrend in cms to get a meter than to 12 in inches to get a foot. Also meter is only used to describe distance while a foot has so many applications that without context you can easily mix it up. 

As for temp, i would request Kelvin but the numbers are too high for daily life measurements kek. I think celsium is probably better in that regard since its the one closest to 0, and 0- meaning cold af too. 
Then again, thats subjective.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

Judson Joist said:


> Technically an inch taller. 5'7" is the same height as Tom Cruise (and me).


No. napoleon was 169 cm.
Tom cruise was 170cm 

1cm change everything between the E and I 

This is a troll


----------



## Lucan1010

5'9"


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

According to the Special Snowflake Two Hundred Years Backwards System employed by a country that is practically a charter member of the Flat Earth Society, I am five feet tall. Stack up five feet (make sure that they are big feet and that's my height). In a more modern term (well, yes, anything that's newer than about 200 years old is modern for a nation that is frozen in time), I am 152.4 cm.


----------

